# "ThUd ToNkEr 'EaD's ork clan project log



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

*28/09/10 The Waaagh continues Page 2, post 13, Go see now....*
*New pic in page 3, post 24.*

Starting a new army, so thought start a project log, documnet it for future generations! I'm starting an ork whaagh, a "ThUd ToNkEr 'EaD" Whaagh to be precise. He's sick and tired of his mate Gazgal getting his arse kicked by the Chaos, and Salamader scum (Mixed feelings as they are my scum….) So “ThUd” has decided he could take them on, and show up the legend that is “Gaz” (That’s what ThUd calls him, as he has a soft spot for him, back of the head where the neck meets the skull, where do you think “ThUd’s “ name came from….) He has started small, recruiting 5 ‘nobs to his cause (He has dirt on all of them, so it was this or their secrets come out) 

Group Photo No1 (Start of whaagh “ThUd)









Warboss ThUd ToNkEr ‘EaD









‘nob 1 (ThUd’s dirt = like dressing as an Eldar at the weekend)









‘nob 2 (ThUd’s dirt = Likes Meg Ryan movies)









‘nob 3 (ThUd’s dirt = On his stag night, his stripper was a bloke, and strangely like it)









‘nob 4 (ThUd’s dirt = Questions why all the violence…..You’re an ork deal with it)









‘nob 5 (ThUd’s dirt = No dirt, ThUd’s wifes son from first marriage, well he is family)









All the nobs will get names, but first ThUd want to see them fight, so the name suits their fighting style….They have recruted, (press ganged) 20 more slugger boys to their cause, these should all things being fair arrive shortly, when they do they will be kitted out in the correct atire that suits ThUd’s whaagh.

Paints used (If your interested?)

*Ork skin*
Fountation gretchin green, 
lightish devlan mud wash
Traka green wash (Lightish, well allow to pool)
(Will on next ones at this stage paint veins, lips, etc foundation pink? so they look like there popping?)
Second lightish traka green wash
*Red*
Foundation mech red
devlan mud wash
Mech red again, leaving brown of mud in recesses
4/1 Mech red, foundation orange, leaving layers of each 
3/1 Mech red, foundation orange, leaving layers of each 
*Brown (boots)*
Foundation brown
devlan mud wash
foundation brown
*Trousers*
Deb stone
Delvan mud
snakebite leather
dessert yellow
Devlan mud wash to bring together
(Was trying stuff out with this, not 100% set on this, so will change to make easier)
*Silver*
Boltgun metal
Heavy black wash
Delvan mud mixed with scourched brown added, washed into recesses
Light chainmail drybrush, not to much, I can't imagine orks polishing there armour, can you?

Hope you all enjoy, and C&C very welcome.

*The Waaagh continues Page 2, post 13, Go see now*
*New pic in page 3, post 24.*


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

there looking good, can`t wait to see more.. have some rep.


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

News update:

His 20 new boyz (Conscripts) have arrived and start to be kitted out tonight.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice Grim, they look awesome.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Models look fantastic and the fluff males me smile. Love it! looking forward to more. k:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff here! +rep!​


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving that skin tone, and the back story.:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah these look really great! have some rep!


----------



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good. The question is can my Tyranids still eat them? opcorn:


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

nice work = +rep...i notice little things...like the color of thier teeth...awesome, hehe k:


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

:biggrin:Lookin' friggin awesome!! Keep up the good work and perhaps a tut on the actual painting of their skin.......


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

The ork skin is really easy, in-fact a little to easy to believe

*Chaos black base coat (Primer)

*Coat of Gretchen green (Foundation green) I like to make sure this is a good cover with none of the primer showing through.

*Then a devlan mud wash, dont need to be to liberal with this just a good coat so the recesses become darker, a few blotches here and there that are darker help to make it seem more organic.

*Then thraka green wash, don't need to go crazy here, but make sure you get all the skin covered

*Then do another thraka green wash, this coat makes the orks really green.

The green is not quiet so bright in the flesh, my camera's flash distorts it really.

I tried loads of different colour before settling for this colour, from layering to blending, to washes, and this was the least time consuming, and gave a good look, and as now am doing 20 boyz at once, I'm glad of this fact


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

*New pic in page 3, post 24.*

Well its been a month and 1 day, since ThUd ToNkEr 'EaD, stuck his middle finger up at Gazza (Remember ThUdS pet name for him) and started his own waaagh (Now writing it correctly) His Waaagh is gaining momentum, he has his 20 new slugga' boyz kitted out in his colours, (reds easy, squish grot until he leaks, alot, grind in, hard, leave to soak in, dry, then hay presto, one red top, one disgruntled employee) Another 40 (Yes 40) Slugga' boys want a piece of ThUd'S waaagh (Gazza, the "proffett of the waaagh" my arse!!!) 

New group photo









Boyz together









Boyz 1









Boyz 2









Boyz 3









Boyz 4









Boyz 5









After the next forty get there colours (Doing them in batches of 5 next time, can't stay motivated for 20 at a time) I've been thinking of how to tell the separate mobs apart,, i thought do different pants colours, but dismissed that one, as I want there to be a flow to the army, so when you see them you can't tell where one mob starts, and another finishes. But I need to know whats going on? So I'm going to go along the line of their bases, I have loads of brown (Scorched, bestel, catchan, etc etc) paints, so what I plan on doing is painting the rims different brown, easy, and quick.
Also I want to paint a whole mob 30 boyz, then 3 rokkets, and 3 big shoota's, then the nob (with magnets so can get all the options) so as thats a mob done, with all options, move on. I don't mine proxying but, with marines its easy, orks, to many options (and bodies!!?!?)

Watch this space, 5 coming sooner than a month I hope.....

*New pic in page 3, post 24.*


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope we don't have to wait a month! Great stuff! +rep.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool stuff.

Glad to see I'm not the only one who has to break mobs down in to smaller groups to keep painting. 

The lighting has yellowed the last lot a bit but they look great, keep up the momentum.


----------



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

They are looking good.
I have been doing the same idea with bases on my Gaunts. Different bases for different squads. Of course it started by luck as they came off ebay looking different! :biggrin:


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, your right about the yellowing, need to make a box for taking the pic's in, and get some better lamps! (damn energy saving bulbs....) Plan for bulk mob painting is now (40 this batch), get non slotter bases done k:, stick pennies in bottom of bases donek: , clip out all models including the slotter bits done k:, de-mold line them all (Bodies donek: , arms donek: , heads donek: ), drill barrels donek:, stick to bases done k: , slate and sand bases donek:, primer all donek:, then, paint base colours in batches of five as that bit took the most time as you can't really see any end results, soon as the mud hits (devlan mud that is) they seem to be nearly there, only highlights, and detail. Hope to do 40??!!?! this month (double last month) but lets see shall we, don't want to get to ahead of myself, who am i kidding......

ThErE's A NeW WAAAGH CuMmIn


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah this is still looking like some great work, can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Why, oh why, oh why, did I choose an ork horde army....Well just a quick update, have now done
1x Thud tonka ead 
5x Nob mates
60 ork boyz (Slugga ones)
Doing
1x Big mek with KFF
To start
1x Snikrot
1x metal nob from gorka a morka (The one from the ork codex, under snakebite klan, armed with 2 axes, probably never use him, but was cheap)
5x metal kommandos
40x boyz (slugga ones again...)

Will hopefully post up pics on the boyz and mek next week, taken an age to do due to life getting in the way. Thank goodness this is my second army (other one is salamanders) so atleast have something to play with


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who has to break mobs down in to smaller groups to keep painting.


I do so to, blocks of 10 is about all I can manage.

I like the leather on the legs, how easy is it as its the one thing I find hard to get right is light leather.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Da'Funda is nut to 'appy wif dat git Gazza too.

Da'Funda sayz welcumz to da boss of dem stinky red onez cose he iz smartah and sayz dat dem Bad Moonz is da best.

looking awesome mate really cool very similar painting style to me except i start with a tan type colour as my foundation for skin then build up the green with just washes it gives it a real earthy look which i like!

as for the pants im prettys ure its similar to me. just a build up of washes.. pretty much all my orks are just washes.

i start with a tan spray undercoat and wash the whole guy gryphonne sepia. then teh sking gets a wash of thraka green and then delvan mud then thraka again.

the leather gets 2 washes of devlan mud.. and maybe another sepia if its needed..

then i just paint all the boltgun metal and then wash with sepia. and do the teefs with bleached bone and wash with mud.. and pretty much done.. just do the eyes and bullets etc.

mm.. yeah  +rep


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

@ Gog
The trousers of the nobz & "thud" where done as per below (I think, been quite a while since I did them)
Base with lyanden darksun over chaos black
wash with devlan mud
layer with bestial brown
then dessert yellow
Highlight with either bleached bone or dhenab stone

The boys were alot easier
base coat Tausept ochre over chaos black
heavy devlan mud wash
Thats it?

I assume it was for the nobz though....

@ Azwraith
I was going to try your way on the kommandoz, or lootaz. Something that will not be sitting next to the boyz, so the different styles of painting don't look funney next to each other. I don't really like orks when they have bright skin, they don't look right?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

agreed they are wow cartoon orcs

they are lean green fighting machines


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

As its been so long since I posted a pic, i thought i'd post a pic of the Big mek I'm currently doing.










Keep in mind I've still got to do the glass eye thing, and black on his boots. And no thats not his base as my manager at work thought unish:

C & C very welcome.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work... I really like the detail on the axe... + Rep


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

ThUd was sick and tired or alway getting confused with the snakebite klan, orks kept coming over to his lads in the pub and spiking their grog with highly powerful snake venom. As a joke of course, but as his blokes aren't used to the poisons they fell over dead. And his numbers were becoming affected. So he sent his five nobs out to find a Mek, preferably a Big mek, but any thing at this point would do, a snotling with a spanner that could weld would be welcome, anything to shake the "Snakebite crap" he had been taking. After 5 days the nobz returned, very bruised, and with several STD's. But they had ThUd's prize, a Big mek. Soon the other warbosses would pay, when he had big shiney machines to stomp their little faces to pulp.
































































I really enjoyed painting this guy, he has lots of little details that mae him interesting to do. You will have to excuse to camera, its the work one and its on its last legs, and my one at home is not much better......


----------



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

It looks great. All ready to give your trucks a force field. Just need another 99 boys...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Lookin good mate  Like the ork's skin tone, looks very natural!

Are they Evil Sunz?

Have some rep


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

Loving your orks and the fluff. Really adds something to it.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Many thanks for all the positive words, really helps push me along.

Well "ThUd" had his first punch up over Christmas, a 5000pt ork vs space puppies (2 ork players, 2 pup players) at warhammer world, ThUd took from memory (with marine proxies, sorry)
2500pt ish?
Hq
Thud (Of course)
Big mek with kff
Elite
10x lootaz
10x lootas
5x mega nobz, dedicated wagon, deff rolla, red paint, plank, 2x bs
Troop
20x boyz, sluggaz, 2x bs, nob, bp, pk 
19x boyz, sluggaz, 1x bs, nob, bp, pk 
19x boys, sluggaz, 1x bs, nob, bp, pk 
12x boyz, sluggaz, 1x bs, nob, bp, pk 
12x boyz, sluggaz, 1x bs, nob, bp, pk 
12x boyz, sluggaz, 1x bs, nob, bp, pk 
Fast
20x storm boys
Heavy
wagon, deff rolla, red paint, plank, 2x bs
wagon, deff rolla, red paint, plank, 2x bs
wagon, deff rolla, red paint, plank, 2x bs

Thud wanted only big kills so set about charging around killing tanks!! He got a predator, & landraider (It exploded killing 2 terminators, and taking 1 wound from Ragnar...which was nice) Ragnar then put an end to his fun, but hey easily made back his points. ThUd = 125pt, pups = 485pt approx)

Big mek never even got out the wagon, "ThUd" will be having words....

The rest of his crew also had fun, 10 lootaz, killed 4 long fangs in the first round of shooting, 

two 12 man boyz charge a dread, kill it then 4 from each die in the explosion.....Fun. They then charge a drop pod, and blow that up, and lose another 3 from each, not so much fun, but boss pole keeps order (thank god!!)

20 storm boys charge forward to draw fire, take 5 deaths before hitting home, then lost 9 more to 9 grey hunters, and a wolf priest, but then they ran away as I did kill 7 hunters & the priest, then just followed them 6" behind to they could not rally, until they ran off the board (Not very orky, but fun...)

1 of the deff rolla wagons killed a drop pod, and 3 of its crew (Got to love tank shock with the rolla) but rolled a 1 on difficult terrain, then rolled a one on the re-roll.....Very funny, picturing this ork driver smashing through a drop pod, then grounding on a slight incline..... he will get ribbed for that..in fact I think the pups under his treads where laughing at him.....

one of 20 boyz units charged niji (or what ever his name is) and 3 terms (The 10 lootaz thinned the 5 terms down to 4, then 20 boyz shooting killed another) two rounds off combat later 8 orks walked off with some interesting new trophies....

From this little battle "ThUd" may turn towards a tank heavy army but then again maybe not?

Also his roster now stands at
1x ThUd
1x big mek
5x nobz
70x boyz.... only another 30 to paint...

Still to paint
1x big mek with shok attack gun (Won on ebay for £6.50 posted....Brand new still in box)
1x Gazgal (Another win on ebay for £8.03 posted...Was 100% complete, but painted horribly, so in the thinners you pop)
7x kommandos (need stripping soon)
30 more slugga boyz.....
10x grot & runtherd
5x nobz with klaws to lead the mobz
1x snikrot
1x random nob from gorkamorka (The one in the current codex with 2 axes, under snakebite clan)

Then have to decide mek up or walk? before I get to carried away....


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice use of depth. The colors are simple but you can see the detail and shadow.


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

ThUd, wants to be sneaky. Brute force is fun, but there is no finesse in it. So he has put out the word, he wants kommandoz (“dem sneaky Buggerz”) to work behind enemy lines. Weeks go by, and although ThUd” loves destroying stuff, & fighting, he feels his army is missing something. Then on the Tuesday morning something happens. He knows his nobz set sentries last night on the camp perimeter, but this morning there seems only to be dark red puddles where they were standing (Strange) with long streaks away from them as if something has been dragged (even stranger) But he thinks nothing more of it and goes back to his hut. He steps into his hut to find the ork sentries hanging upside down by their ankles, and disembowelled, now ThUd may not be the quickest ork in the barrel (well it wasn’t in the job description) but he could sense something was up. After he finished shouting orders at the inanimate corpses, and they had finish ignoring him (the cheek) He decides to cut his loses and have breakfast. Then a shadow appears in the door way to his hut, he is silhouetted from the morning light, but ThUd recognises him from tales of old “Snikrot” And apparently he was free for a while, and fancied some fun….. which was nice…

C & C very welcome, if not encouraged.

Snikrot 1









Snikrot 2









Snikrot 3 









Snikrot 4









Snikrot 5









Snikrot 6









Snikrot 7









Snikrot 8


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice job on snickrot + Rep


----------

